# Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen!



## Wassermann@AT (30. März 2012)

Wasserkühlung günstig wie nie: Jetzt sparen mit Aquatuning und PCGH (06.04-15.04.2012)

*Osterrabattaktion mit Aquatuning und PCGH*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Winter ist vorbei und der Sommer kommt mit großen Schritten. So wird es Zeit seinen Rechner fit zu machen für die warme Jahreszeit. Besser als mit einer Wasserkühlung geht es nicht! Darum haben wir über Ostern nun diese Rabattaktion ins Leben gerufen.

*Wo und wieviel kann gespart werden?*
12% Rabatt* im 
Deutschen Aquatuningshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 

12% bei den Kollegen über den Shop in 
Österreich Aquatuningshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der 

10% bei den Kollegen über den Shop in
Schweiz Aquatuningshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgenommen sind Hardware, Gehäuse und Netzteile
*Rabatt ist nicht mit anderen Rabatten kombinierbar

*Wann kann gespart werden?*
Vom 06.04. (0:01Uhr) bis (15.04 23:59Uhr) 10 Tage lang kann bei Aquatuning ordentlich gespart werden! 12% Rabatt* gibt es für alle PCGH-Mitglieder auf Ihre Bestellungen in diesem Zeitraum.


*Wo finde ich nun den Gutscheincode?*
Am 05.04 wird er an dieser Stelle der Gutscheincode bekannt gegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und wie gebe ich den nun ein?*
Bevor wir hier viel schreiben schaut euch einfach das Video an, es ist kinderleicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZtVMfl-X0

*Aquatuning wünscht allen PCGH-Mitgliedern viel Spaß beim Shoppen!*

Einige Antworten vorweg:
In der Vergangenheit gab es immer wieder Fragen die sich wiederholten. Aquatuning-Mitarbeiter werden Werktags immer wieder diesen Thread aufsuchen, aber hier werden auch schon viel Fragen beantwortet:
-Es gibt keinerlei Beschränkungen wie oft bestellt werden darf
-Der Rabatt kann nur Online und für Endkunden gewährt werden, E-Mail-, Fax und Telefonbestellungen sind ausgenommen von der Aktion
-Das PCGH Team übernimmt den kompletten technischen Support
-Bei Mehrfachbestellung können auch mehrfach Versandkosten anfallen
-Wird innerhalb der Aktion bestellt und später gezahlt, so bleibt der Rabatt trotzdem erhalten, ca. eine Woche lang
-Eine kostenlose Teillieferung ist ab einen Warenwert von 200€ möglich

Wenn euch die Aktion und der Arbeitsablauf mit Aquatuning gefallen hat, würden wir uns über eine kurze Bewertung bei Geizhals freuen.


----------



## al007 (6. April 2012)

Aquatuning offline ?


----------



## Murxwitz (6. April 2012)

"Zur Zeit ist diese Seite auf Grund eines DOS Angriffs nicht verfuegbar."

steht da nur

edit: geht wieder


----------



## *Daniel* (8. April 2012)

Bin ich der einzige der den Code nicht lesen kann?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. April 2012)

PCGH-Ostern ?


----------



## *Daniel* (8. April 2012)

Bin ich blind^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (9. April 2012)

Die aktion passt perfekt für meinen Block für die 7970  Danke


----------



## Sir_Galahad (10. April 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> -Es gibt keinerlei Beschränkungen wie oft bestellt werden darf


Den Punkt kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen (außer es ist damit ohne Gutscheincode gemeint ).
Wollte etwas bestellen, hab den Code eingegeben und auf der Bestätigungsseite wurde der Rabatt abgezogen. Beim Durchschauen der Bestellung ist mir aber noch was eingefallen und ich hab den Vorgang abgebrochen.
Als ich jetzt die geänderte Bestellung nochmal bestätigen wollte, fehlt der Rabatt leider und ein 2. Mal den Rabattcode eingeben geht nicht, da das System mir mitteilt, daß der Code pro Kunde nur einmal eingelöst werden kann.
Mach ich was falsch oder hab ich mir meinen Gutschein versemmelt? 

Grüße


----------



## Gast1663794603 (10. April 2012)

muss man eigentlich diesmal kein Kommentar mit dem Nickname bei der Bestellung machen?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (10. April 2012)

Hallo Alle zusammen,
ja, leider wurde unsere Seite lahm gelegt, ist aber bereits behoben und läuft wieder wie gewohnt.
@ Sir_Galahad: habe unseren EDV-Mitarbeiter angeschrieben und er hat einen Test durchgeführt, bei ihm lief es 100% durch. Scheint evtl. ein kleine bug gewesen zu sein. Der Rabattcode kann auf jeden Fall pro Bestellung 1x angewendet werden, ist aber immer wieder bei anderen weiteren Bestellungen nutzbar.
Vielleicht hat unser Shop einen hänger gehabt, als du den Vorgang abgebrochen hast. Genauer kann ich es leider auch nicht festlegen.

Sollte einmal der Rabatt nicht genutzt werden können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) - schreibt uns unter info@aquatuning.de einfach an und fügt Code und Username hinzu. 
Dann sollte euch auf jeden Fall weitergeholfen werden können.


----------



## Andrej (10. April 2012)

Wie heißt der Gutscheincode?
Ich kann ihn nicht finden.
Hab ihn gefunden


----------



## noMACK (11. April 2012)

VERDAMMT DIE SEITE IST SCHON WIEDER DOWN ICH WILL DOCH NOCH MEINEN MO-RA3 BESTELLEN


----------



## SAE (11. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Gelegenheit. Da kann ich bei meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk noch sparen. 
Danke.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (11. April 2012)

ein paar so Leuchten wollen wieder beweisen, dass sie nicht nur Zahnbelag drauf haben. Dos Attacke  so armselig


----------



## Rurdo (11. April 2012)

boah ey leute... 
ich glaub wir profihacker hier im Forum müssen diese alöcher mal packen^^


----------



## n3vm0r (11. April 2012)

Mist, Osteraktion übersehen und vorgestern bestellt.  

Ich hoffe die Seite ist bald wieder online.

Aquatuning als DOS-Ziel, da hat entweder jemand zu viel Zeit oder will sich was beweisen


----------



## SAE (11. April 2012)

Ja, versuche schon seit Stunden zu bestellen. 

Armselig.

/edit. Geht wieder. Top!  Bestellung ist raus. 14,28€ gespart.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. April 2012)

Tja, wir können nur versuchen die Löcher schnell zu stopfen. Macht euch echt mal auf die socken und packt diese Leute 
Seite läuft wieder stabil und Bestellungen werden wie gehabt alle bearbeitet.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. April 2012)

So, Rabattaktion ist abgelaufen!
Hoffe viele konnten von der Aktion einen Vorteil bekommen und dürfen sich an den neuen WaKü-Produkten erfreuen 
Danke fürs mitmachen, für die verschiedenen Posts, Gedankenanregungen und Tipps.

Das war bestimmt nicht die letzte Aktion und wir freuen uns schon auf den weiteren Werdegang. 

Euer AT-Team from Germany!!!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (18. April 2012)

Hab zwar kein WaKü-Zeug gekauft, aber für den Moddingrundumschlag fand ichs trotzdem super!


----------

